# Antrieb Boiliemaschine



## Saar (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo Angelfreunde

Wer von Euch kann mir sagen welche elektrische Bauteile ich brauche um eine Boiliemaschine mit einem Wischermotor  12 Volt anzutreiben.Netzteil etc.
Kann man bei einem Wischermotot auch die Drehzahl regeln?

Gruß Herbert


----------



## Dok (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*

Grundsätzlich kannst Du jedes DC-Netzteil (Gleichspannungsnetzteil) mit ausreichender Leistung (3 Ampere sollten es schon sein, je nach Last ziehen Wischermotoren ganz ordentlich) nutzen. Spannung bei einem PKW-Wischermotor zwischen 12 und 14 Volt (DC)
Nutzen kann du z.B. so ein Festspannungsnetzteil. Das da 13,8 Volt rauskommen ist ok, das Boardnetz eines Autos hat im Betrieb auch mehr als 12 Volt. 
Im Prinzip kannst Du auch ein PC-Netzteil (ATX) nutzen, das solltest Du aber nur tun, wenn Du dich damit auskennst.

Grundsätzlich kannst du so einen Motor auch regeln. Am Besten mit einem Drehzahlregler für DC-Motoren aber auch mit einem Regelbaren Netzteil. Jedoch sind die in der Leistungsklasse auch nicht ganz billig.


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*

Relativ günstig ist dieses Netzteil:
http://www.henri.de/stromversorgung...-12v/8092/12v-netzteil-150watt-12a-rs150.html
Das habe ich zu Hause mit einem Zigarettenanzünder versehen (und mit 10 A abgesichert), um z. B. einen 12 V Kompressor oder SChlagschrauber zu betreiben.


----------



## carpforce1 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*

Willst du mit dem Wischermotor die Walzen antreiben? Mit oder ohne Getriebe?
Meines wissen nach erreichen die ein max. Drehzahl von 60 U/min.

Für die Walzen werden meistens Drehzalen größer 200 U/min verwendet.

Die Drehzahl kannst du per Podi steuern.


----------



## Dok (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*



carpforce1 schrieb:


> Die Drehzahl kannst du per Podi steuern.



Ein Poti allein reicht zum Regeln eines Motors nicht aus!


----------



## noob4ever (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*

So ein normaler 12V-Wischermotor ist zu schwach. Ok, es funktioniert, aber wie... kommt natürlich auch auf die Größe deiner Maschine an, nur wirklich glücklich wird man damit nicht.
Schaul mal was das Internet so über Getriebemotoren 230V hergibt.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*

Also zu schwach ist so ein Motor für eine haushaltsübliche Boiliemaschine nicht. Die normalen Motoren liegen bei ~60-100W. Das ist nicht gerade wenig. Zur Not kann man auch nen 24V Getriebemotor (LKW) nehmen, werden ja auch in den handelsüblichen Garagentorantrieben eingesetzt (zumindest früher).


----------



## Dok (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*

Zu schwach sind die nicht. Ich nutze einen 12V Wischermotor als Antrieb für ein Rührwerk, das ich beim Bier brauen für den Maischekessel einsetze. Da sind nicht nur 60l Wasser sondern auch (je nach Sorte) grob zwischen 12 und 20 kg Malz drin. Da hat der einiges zu bewegen.
Nur besonders schnell sind die Dinger halt nicht...


----------



## Chiforce (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*



Dok schrieb:


> Ein Poti allein reicht zum Regeln eines Motors nicht aus!



dochdoch, ein PoDi kann das #q
das ist die "D" wie Dolle Variante die das alleine kann...


----------



## norwegian_sun (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*

Könnte man den wischermotor nicht durch eine bohrmaschine ersetzen?#c 
Bosch hat zb. eine gute drehzahlregelung, hab ne alte 2 gang (baujahr 1985!!!!!), die kann ich bis fast 0 runterregeln und die bleib trotzdem beim bohren ( 38mm in holz) bei max. vorschub nicht stehen, also sollten das neuere auch können. Die welle von der antriebswalze ins borfutter spannen und die maschine mit einer universalhalterung (zb wofcraft, aufm flohmarkt für 2€ zu bekommen) fixieren.....

wär meine idee dazu....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

gruß mirko#h


----------



## Dok (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*

Das geht bestimmt!

Wird aber nur bei denen von Dir beschriebenen ein möglicher Weg sein. Bei welchen ohne Regelung, könnte es sein das sich das ganze etwas zu schnell dreht....


----------



## norwegian_sun (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*



Chiforce schrieb:


> dochdoch, ein PoDi kann das #q
> das ist die "D" wie Dolle Variante die das alleine kann...



hmm...normalerweise brennen die teile bei soner belastung weg|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat....oder meinst du son altes mit dratwicklung???  habe früher selber mir electronik gebastelt und die normalen halten maximal 1/4 watt aus, danach glühen die am "finger" kurz, dann geht garnichts mehr.....habe allerdings schon lange nichts mehr gemacht..die entwicklung geht weiter#h

gruß mirko#h


----------



## norwegian_sun (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*



Dok schrieb:


> Das geht bestimmt!
> 
> Wird aber nur bei denen von Dir beschriebenen ein möglicher Weg sein. Bei welchen ohne Regelung, könnte es sein das sich das ganze etwas zu schnell dreht....




kannst die grehzahl auch über einen dimmer für glühlampen regenl, sofern er mindestens die gleiche watt angabe wie die bohrmaschine hat, eine bohrmaschine is ja auch nur ein "ohmnischer" verbraucher.....hab glaub sogar noch einen in meiner wühlkiste.....


----------



## Dok (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*

Das ist natürlich auch ein weg!
Ich gebe nur nicht so gerne elektrische Basteltipps an Leute die sich damit nicht so gut auskennen. Das ist kein böser Wille, aber gerade bei Basteleien unter Netzspannung ist schnell mal was passiert....


----------



## norwegian_sun (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*



Dok schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch ein weg!
> Ich gebe nur nicht so gerne elektrische Basteltipps an Leute die sich damit nicht so gut auskennen. Das ist kein böser Wille, aber gerade bei Basteleien unter Netzspannung ist schnell mal was passiert....



ok, da haste allerdings recht#q#q
daran denke ich oftmals nicht, wenn ich leuten sone tipps gebe, daß die von sowas aus sicherheitsgründen lieber die finger lassen sollten, oder halt jemanden den kram anklemmen lassen sollen...der mensch geht halt zu 90% von sich selber aus#q....ich bin ein allrounder....sind halt net alle so.....


----------



## Saar (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*

Hallo
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.Den Motor den ich habe ist ein Valeo Wischermotor,mit zwei Abgangsdrehzahlen.70 und 100 1/min.Ich habe den Antrieb durch Riemenscheiben so ausgelegt das die eine Rolle 250 1/min und die andere 125 1/min dreht.Ich selbst bin auch davon überzeugt das der Motor genügend Kraft hat die beiden Rollen anzutreiben,da Wischermotoren durch ihre relativ niedriege Abgangsdrehzahl über ein starkes Drehmoment verfügen.Wie gesagt nur die elektr.Steuerung macht mir Probleme.

Gruß Herbert


----------



## Dok (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*

Ich würde Dir raten, zuerst einmal zu schauen ob es überhaupt nötig ist den Motor zu regeln. Wenn es nötig sein sollte, kannst du z.B. so einen Regler einsetzten: http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MzQ3OT.../Drehzahlsteller_fuer_Gleichstrommotoren.html


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*

Stolzer Preis für den Regler. Falls etwas elektrisches Wissen und Geschick vorliegt, ist sowas einfach für ein paar Euro selbst gebaut.


----------



## norwegian_sun (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antrieb Boiliemaschine*

sofern du wirklich den wischermotor verwendest, hat dieser wirklich "power", falls du die die welle des scheibenwischers nimmst, der motor treibt eine schnecke an, die wiederum ein zahnrad in gang setzt (schecken-getriebe)....hast du bilder zu deiner bisherigen kostruktion? wenn ich deine kostruktion sehen würde, fällt mir bestimmt was ein, auch ohne doktor-titel al'a schavan.....habe zwar keinen ingineur- titel, aber bin bastler aus überzeugung....

gruß mirko|wavey:

der einfachheit halber würde ich zur bohrmaschine greiffen.....


----------

